# Bought the Level Halfpipe Gloves



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

How do they fit? Good quality materials? I will get the Fly ones...in a few months.


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

pawlo said:


> How do they fit? Good quality materials? I will get the Fly ones...in a few months.


Don't know have nit gotten them in yet will post when I use them though!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the level fly gloves. Good fit, keeps my hands dry and warm.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

i am thinking of getting some too, where did you buy them?


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

Got tthemat xsportsprotective.... Got the 2010 model halfpipe glove.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

What exactly is the difference between the Halfpipe and the Fly?


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

Muki said:


> What exactly is the difference between the Halfpipe and the Fly?


Here is the link http://www.xsportsprotective.com/snowboard-protective-gloves.html But from what I can tell it is the Gore-Tex Shell and the Polar Fleece Liner.... The level is not gortex and does not have the polar fleece liner.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Muki said:


> What exactly is the difference between the Halfpipe and the Fly?


My gloves are a couple of seasons old, but at the time, the halfpipe gloves did not come with the biomex. Otherwise, the goretex shell was the difference. Even without the goretex, the fly glove has kept my hands dry even in slushy conditions.


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

pawlo said:


> How do they fit? Good quality materials? I will get the Fly ones...in a few months.


They came in today and they fit great actually the best fit of all my gloves so far. Now just time will tell how they hold up.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

cool keep us posted on how they perform


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

tried them yesterday, and was very impressed. Seem very solid. I am torn between these and The North Face. Both very expensive, TNF has no protection. I think i'll buy the Level


----------



## jnl2000 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes me too I love them they are warm and solid protection. I landed so hard the guard bruised my palm. Wonder what what of happened without them...


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

just got them, paid 104euro, freaking expensive, but I like to think I dont have to bring my other wrist protection anymore, just one piece combined. 
I was surprised to see the protection covers only under the wrist/hand, and not above like all other protections I have seen so far. 
Also, I must admit when you compare to all other gloves Level Halfpipe are bulkier and stiffer, while all others are so easy to put on and off. I am happy but not 100% sure I did the right thing. Ziener is another strong brand over here, and I am sure they would be cheaper!


----------

